# Setting Door on Unlevel Floor



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

blackbear said:


> something like this
> 
> View attachment 78538


now how did you get the laser that high? last time i had to stack blocks on a 6' ladder


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

chris klee said:


> now how did you get the laser that high? last time i had to stack blocks on a 6' ladder


the magnets on the back hold nicely to metal corner bead. :shifty:


----------

